# Feral cat not eating



## clb (12 mo ago)

My feral cat was living in an outdoor shelter the past 3 months. She has gotten friendlier and 2 days ago she ventured into my garage and is now living there. I am happy about this because I can keep her warmer in my garage (Michigan winters) She hasn’t eaten since moving into the garage….. 2 days. She stays snuggled under the heat lamp but no interest in wet or dry food. Any thoughts?


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

If it was me, I would take her to the vet for a checkup. She probably has never been before. Would be a new experience for her. Having not eaten for 2 days isn’t good. I’m sure you are concerned as well.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Good idea to do a vet check. But are you certain she is not eating? Unless she is shut into the garage with no way to get out, she may be going out to get things to eat as she has been accustomed to that. And if she is shut in that could be causing her stress, making her stop eating. Maybe you can open a door to let her go out if she wants to and see if that allows her to feel more comfortable start eating. Just a thought.


----------

